# Giesen sample wp serie



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

This is certainly the year of the roaster, just can't decide on which, today i see the soon to be Dutch Giesen on facebook cap 50gm-200gm any colour,

clean lines, looks very smart looking, with max at 200gm is fine for me as i do like roasting.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You should buy a 1kg roaster!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You should buy a 1kg roaster!


No, much prefer half a dozen different profiles from 1kg greens


----------

